# Gorge Ice Split on Video



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is the Youtube link. Pretty crazy.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Dang, that ice looks way too thin to be on in the first place.
They are all very lucky to be OK


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

It seems like they are in no hurry to try to get off that ice. I would be out of there, life is more important than a few ice rods and a sled.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow...... That looks hairy.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Unbelievable the ice just split on them like that, even crazier they stopped to film it!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Saw this on KSL! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank God they are all okay and were rescued. I agree that ice does look thin...what was the ice thickness in that area...when the wind starts a blowing like it sounds in the video amazing what will happen to sheet of ice...Have to admit they alos appear a lot more calmer then one would think...cool heads but I'm sure the hearts were a-pumping...again glad they are all okay.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its called ultimate ice-off fishing. They caught it at JUST the right time! 

Seriously though, I'm glad they're all ok. Major pucker factor right there!


----------



## Fishin_Mama (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I had no idea there was a video. Crazy stuff right there, they definitely played it cool though. Which is a good thing, I think I'd have been crazy.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang. Now that would be scary. Bet they all had to change their shorts. :shock:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

In the video it says that the ice was 4 inches thick where they were fishing. From the looks of it, the ice cleaved through their holes. You can see the guy reeling up through the crack where his ice hole used to be.

My guess is that the ice thinned out from the 4 inches they thought as the day got warmer. Then the stresses of the wind on the lake and the movement of the ice tried sheared the ice at the weak point - the holes where those guys were fishing. 

I think they did a good job of reacting in a bad situation. Running for it probably wouldn't have helped them because the ice had broken all around them before they could have run anywhere. I'm glad they are all safe.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty scary stuff. Glad everyone made it out alright.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A $5 piece of rope would have saved alot of headache. No-one should ever go ice fishing without 100ft of rope for emergencies.


-DallanC


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

DallanC said:


> A $5 piece of rope would have saved alot of headache. No-one should ever go ice fishing without 100ft of rope for emergencies.
> 
> -DallanC


I always have rope with me. I often wondered if i could get to it in the event i fell through the ice, but it seems it could help in other bad situations. Glad they all are safe. What an experience for those guys. :shock:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Crazy, I can't believe the person filming and others around didn't make their way out of there quickly to prevent the same thing happening to them. Glad everyone got out ok


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was just thinking what it would take to rescue yourself in that situation. With a good length of rope, they could toss it to the people on the other side, but then what?...Jump in and swim or have them pull you to the other side? The rope certainly wouldn't stop the ice from separating further. Would it be a smart idea to have an inflatable raft of some sort with you? Would there even be time to inflate it? Take a canoe on all your ice fishing excursions? 

And the other thing I have been wondering- does anyone know how they were rescued? Airboat? Helicopter?


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

The ice was 4 inches it says in the video.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I understand they were rescued by members of the Sweetwater County (Wyoming) Search and Rescue using a boat. They also were able to recover most of their equipment.
Mike


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Dang. Now that would be scary. Bet they all had to change their shorts. :shock:


Dang I had to change my shorts after watching it :shock:


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

This is one I will not be showing the wife anytime soon. She would never go with me again if I did...


----------

